# WS Commander 120 Trolling Motor Install



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Finished the trolling motor (Minn Kota Endura C2 30lb) install on my Commander 120. I tried a couple of different style mounts made out of stuff laying around my garage. Ended up with this.








It attaches with 4 j bolts and t handles. I put a block of wood under the rail on each side to distribute the load from the j bolts. Put a couple pieces of weather stripping on the bottom of the mount. 
























Total cost was about $30 for the hardware and piece of aluminum angle iron. Added the angle iron for a little extra rigidity, without it the cost would have only been about $15.

Cost for the whole setup including motor was about $200. Hell of a lot cheaper than buying an Ocean Torque or similar kayak. 

I had planned to test it today but with 45 mph wind gusts I decided to wait.


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

We'll be anxious to see how it runs. Is that a full size deep cycle battery? Am curious to see how long the charge lasts (run time). Looks good.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

BJR said:


> We'll be anxious to see how it runs. Is that a full size deep cycle battery? Am curious to see how long the charge lasts (run time). Looks good.


Its the smaller 24? series I believe. I went with the smaller battery to save on weight. I did a bunch of research before I bought it and a lot of people were running this same motor/battery combo with decent run times.


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I'll add that to my "in the future" project list. I want to set up a camcorder first. My wife still doesn't understand, you can never have too much fishing gear. That's a good looking kayak.

I'm still interested in your thoughts after you take it out.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I was able to get out to Bresler Reservoir this morning for awhile. Works great! Checked my speed with the GPS on my phone and on high it will cruise at 4 mph. I trolled all the way around Bresler, had one small channel cat hit my crankbait but lost him at the side of the kayak. The wind started to pick up and I started getting wet from the splashing waves so I decided to call it a day.

I may relocate the battery to the front of the kayak for better weight distribution. the rear of the kayak sits rather low in the water with the motor on high. 

Going to try and come up with some type of back rest for the captains perch.


----------

